
My life runs on Jira: project Little Man (2013) - nitemice
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/jira-software/my-life-runs-on-jira-project-little-man
======
whitten
Thanks for sharing this clever use of Jira when managing a real-life project
of a new child.

Is there any other way of treating this as a special case of the general task
of non-programming real life projects like sharing chores in a college room-
mate house?

